# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

who should i vote for?

Screw it, i'll be diplomatic and vote for myself.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_Damian Necronamous...
_


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Got BCook


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I appreciate the early lead 66.7% outta 6 votes but I doubt I'm the best.. who knows.. I cant say for myself though :laugh:


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Brian34Cook, it seems like you are going to win. I hope my vote counts a lot for the person I voted for.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I voted for EHL.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Err cant make up my mind, too bad my name isnt there hehe 
All right, i voted for The One.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Should've made this a public poll...

Who voted for me?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Awww you guys left out the only Cuban! Boo on that!! :biggrin: 

Anyways. I voted for EHL cuz ive seen him own a couple of haters on different occasions.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't even get a nomination?!?! tsk tsk tsk...

Although, I suppose that is to be expected... I am purely a seasonal poster.... 

Who should I vote fore? BCook?.... ummm.... maybe not.... lol.....


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I voted B34C


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's all about BCookie. He has contributed tons to this forum. But all of those posters are outstanding. Unique with the great avatars, LF with the gamethreads, Damian with the gamethread explosions... Everyone brings something..


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I vote for Unique.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Seriously this laker forum has some of the best, insightful, and well spoken posters in all BBB if not the best in all the internet when it comes to basketball forums.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i cant vote...sry guys


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea it was tough for me.. voted EHL though


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I have not voted. But since B34C voted for me I'll probably have to do the right thing...and vote for myself.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow. No love for our current Mods! what does that mean? :wink:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Shaaaaaady....aftermath


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Cris....


Psssh. Angels fans arent the best at anything. :biggrin:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

EHL, in terms of basketball IQ, but Unique in terms of links and updates.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Sweet. I'm third in voting. You can call me the US, cause I just got the bronze.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unique said:


> Psssh. Angels fans arent the best at anything. :biggrin:


 Except pointing out every fact in the world that points to why the dodgers suck and have sucked for the past 16 years and everything else.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> Wow. No love for our current Mods! what does that mean? :wink:


 Jealousy. :rofl:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont wanna hear any whining. :curse: At least you guys got mentioned. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Cris said:


> Except pointing out every fact in the world that points to why the dodgers suck and have sucked for the past 16 years and everything else.


 I'm with you man, I hate the Dodgers


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> I have not voted. But since B34C voted for me I'll probably have to do the right thing...and vote for myself.


I was going to vote for you, but since you already voted for yourself, Ill probably do the right thing too, and just vote for myself :biggrin:


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Where's *Ron*'s name on the list?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I voted for myself. But I'm biased.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Kobedunkedonshaq.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I voted for Kobedunkedonshaq

It was a tough choice so I went with my favorite name.


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

:rock: appreciate the love guys!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> :rock: appreciate the love guys!


bring back the van dam gif, thats what made ur posts interesting.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

lol, i cant believe how many requests i got to bring it back when i changed it a month ago. oh well here ya go.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank God Van Dam is back!


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

voted for kobedunkedonshaq


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow I'm hanging on by a flipping vote.. now watch as I get passed by the cool named dude..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...

Brian34cook gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Steps up to the podium*

Hello everyone, I'd like to thank my fellow Lakers fans for this lovely award of being named the Best Poster in this forum. I'd like to thank Bartholomew Hunt, Laker Freak, EHL, Drk Element, LamarButler, Shady, DaBruins, Damian, Sean, Cris, Lynx, Steez, CDRacing, The One, DannyM, Unique, Jamel, KobeDunkedonShaq, and every other Laker fan around for this lovely honor. Without all of you this forum wouldnt be as cool as it is. I love this forum!

*Steps away from the glory*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Congrats!

What a gracious winner!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats! :clap:


----------

